# Newhaven Maritime Museum



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Just thought I'd put in a good word for the Newhaven Maritime Museum. It's located at Paradise Park Garden Centre in Newhaven. [Well worth a visit for the gardens, dinosaur exhibits, mini-train and restaurant.] Entrance is still only £1, and is *free*  if vou've visited the gardens etc. (*)) 

Thousands of photos, hundreds of models, artifacts and memorabilia covering Newhaven, its harbour and ships. Helpful and knowledgable staff always on hand.

Open Sats and Suns 2-5pm at present and daily 2-5pm in summer.

Andy G


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Visited it last Summer, thousands of press cuttings in albums,lots of pictures and worth a full day to visit plus a reasonable lunch in Paradise Park or excellent food and ale in the 'Flying Fish'


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

awateah2 said:


> Visited it last Summer, thousands of press cuttings in albums,lots of pictures and worth a full day to visit plus a reasonable lunch in Paradise Park or excellent food and ale in the 'Flying Fish'


Flying Fish!! now that place brings back memories mate. (Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

meechingman said:


> Just thought I'd put in a good word for the Newhaven Maritime Museum. It's located at Paradise Park Garden Centre in Newhaven. [Well worth a visit for the gardens, dinosaur exhibits, mini-train and restaurant.] Entrance is still only £1, and is *free*  if vou've visited the gardens etc. (*))
> 
> Thousands of photos, hundreds of models, artifacts and memorabilia covering Newhaven, its harbour and ships. Helpful and knowledgable staff always on hand.
> 
> ...


Got some great wartme pics of my late father in there Andy. do they still have that wonderful modle of the ss brighton there mate? (Thumb)


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Sad to say, but we've never actually ventured that far down the car park to get to it. One of those things we say we always must do but never visit. (We managed it down to the amusements a few years ago though!)

But on that recommendation, I think it is something to try when we're bored down that way.


----------



## macjack (Mar 5, 2006)

meechingman said:


> Just thought I'd put in a good word for the Newhaven Maritime Museum. It's located at Paradise Park Garden Centre in Newhaven. [Well worth a visit for the gardens, dinosaur exhibits, mini-train and restaurant.] Entrance is still only £1, and is *free*  if vou've visited the gardens etc. (*))
> 
> Thousands of photos, hundreds of models, artifacts and memorabilia covering Newhaven, its harbour and ships. Helpful and knowledgable staff always on hand.
> 
> ...


Great to see a posting and recommendation of the museum and Garden Centre. I have been employed very happily at the Garden Centre on a p/t basis for 8yrs,furniture sales and train driver extrodinaire, and was delighted when the Museum and of course Peter moved from the beach 'ut and moved in with us, courtesy Jonathan Tate. I would add here our CE and accountant Nick Gentry is Coxwain of the Newhaven Lifeboat.
The Museum and staff 5* and heartily recommend a visit.
http://www.newhavenmuseum.co.uk/
Regards,
Mac.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Aha, mackjack, now I can put a face to the name! Always fancied that train-driving bit myself [I know,I'll have to join the back of the queue!]

The model of the Brighton is still there in all its glory, BB, and the 'Fish' has had several makeovers. Haven't been in recently, might put that right later today! (Pint) 

Latest addition to the museum is an album from me showing the arrival of the Cote d'Alabtre and her first day here at Newhaven. Took part 1 down yesterday and will print out part 2 in a few minutes so I can complete [for the time being] the album this afternoon.

Andy G


----------



## rivet (Feb 18, 2006)

*Newhaven museum*

Hi Andy
i hope you are keeping my dads model of the javalin class destroyer dusted down ok. he built it during the war out of odd bits and pieces.
rivet


----------

